# Массаж шейно-воротниковой зоны вибро-насадкой



## sproks (3 Дек 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Ответ: Болит спина - шея и поясница.*
> .


Мне 43 года, много времени работаю за компьютером. В итоге, примерно 2 месяца назад, шея стала так болеть, что не повернуть вообще. Особенно как пытаешься повернуть - острая тянущая боль, хоть кричи. Казалось, что что аж в голове тянет больно.
Сейчас всё в порядке, даже общее самочувствие улучшилось, перестал уставать (туманить) левый глаз, стал спокойно спать и высыпаться.
В общем сделал 3 массажа шейно-воротниковой зоны моей вибро-насадкой для пылесоса. Делал сам себе, просто сидя на стуле. После сеанса шея сзади становится горячей и остаётся такой долгое время, часа 3-4, боль уходит сразу.  Я не доктор, я инженер изобретатель. Изначально вибронасадка планировалась только для уборки, потому как заставляет щётку вибрировать с амплитудой 6-9 мм. Теперь и жене очень нравится массаж. Сначала (фыркала), говорит - это ж для пылесоса...
Если кому интересно, просто пишите, расскажу и покажу как.
Перед этим я со своей проблемой ходил к доктору, тот прописал уколы, таблетки, мази и массаж в клинике.
Получается сэкономил почти 470 гривен, и сохранил здоровье, потому как не нарушил химией естественных процессов в организме.
Такие вот дела.
Сейчас уже прошло больше месяца как симптомы дискомфорта ушли вообще.
Вопрос к докторам:  -Как этот эффект обьяснить с медицинской точки зрения? Я думаю производить эту штуку.


----------



## gudkov (3 Дек 2011)

Можно вообще ничего не массировать, а насадки использовать для другого))))))))))))))) Я вот седня опять потаскал женскую особь весом 45 кг, (неделю назад было 60 кг.) и нормально, ничего не болит. Наверное надо начать их производить? (женские особи) )))))) Пардон конешно я пьяный счас))) Но тем не менее


----------



## zMarinaz (5 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Можно вообще ничего не массировать, а насадки использовать для другого))))))))))))))) Я вот седня опять потаскал женскую особь весом 45 кг, (неделю назад было 60 кг.) и нормально, ничего не болит. Наверное надо начать их производить? (женские особи) )))))) Пардон конешно я пьяный счас))) Но тем не менее


Что-то Вы много пьете)


----------



## gudkov (5 Дек 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Что-то Вы много пьете)


 Совсем нет, раз в неделю в среднем и исключительно в обществе, большей частью в женском))) Один не пью никогда, даже пива))


----------

